# Question About Kernels...



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm coming from the Droid x forum where I'm sure you know we have a locked bootloader.. but my sister just got the Droid Inc 2 and wanted me to put a rom on it for some reason, so I put cm7 on it...is there a need to load a custom kernel on it? I don't think she would care much about speed..but I would like to get her the best battery life as possible...


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

I use CM7 without a custom kernel. You can overclock up to 1.5 GHz with it. The only reason you may want to try a different one would be to stretch battery life or raise the call volume. In that case I would use Aeroevan's kernel. I get good battery life as is with the built in interactive governer.

Edit: If you are using the stable version of CM, you may want to use the nightlies instead. There are a few fixes that were added.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply... I did flash the latest nightly as of yesterday.... she goes to school out of town so I made sure everything was working first... I recalibrated the battery today so hopefully she gets good battery life...you can go a whole day away from a charger right? I want that at least.... does make me miss cm7 on dx!


----------



## ijeff (Nov 25, 2011)

The CM7 ROM includes its own custom kernel. It works great but there are alternatives around worth looking into (Tiamat 1.1.4). If she isn't having any battery life issues or performance woes, I'd say to stick with what comes with CM7 and not over complicate things. With custom kernels there's a lot of room for bugs when trying out new ones.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

hullie10 said:


> Thanks for the reply... I did flash the latest nightly as of yesterday.... she goes to school out of town so I made sure everything was working first... I recalibrated the battery today so hopefully she gets good battery life...you can go a whole day away from a charger right? I want that at least.... does make me miss cm7 on dx!


I can go the whole day with moderate use.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

